
ScrollAppend.js: Endless Scroll that doesn't Push the Footer - Hawkee
http://www.hawkee.com/snippet/9445/
======
garagemc2
Looks good, one thing though: as a user if I scroll down and see the footer,
after some more scrolling it disappears, however when I scroll back up it does
not reappear - which is my expectation.

~~~
Hawkee
That is a good idea. My thought was to make it disappear when you scroll up to
provide a mechanism to suppress it. I would guess 99% of the time the user
will not want it. But you do have a good idea.

------
karolisd
Why even have footers in the age of endless scrolling?

~~~
Hawkee
People still look for periphery information at the bottom of the page. Until
that habit changes I think we'll still need to keep it there.

------
loceng
Great job. This is definitely needed.

